# Joint supplements- Apple cider vinegar?



## PapaFrita (12 August 2006)

Now that PF and I are jumping (not very high 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) pretty regularly, and even though she's sound as a bell with nice clean joints, I'd like to feed a joint supplement to help prevent any problems in the future. Apple cider vinegar is good, isn't it? (will also help stop her coat bleaching- Woo hoo!) but how much to feed? How about oils? 
Any other suggestions for stuff I can get in the supermarket/ health food shop? (Can't get stuff like cortaflex out here!) 
At the mo she gets oats, sunflower seeds and alfalfa.
Thanks


----------



## ruscara (12 August 2006)

Apart from the 'brands' of joint supplements, I have heard that cod liver oil and cider vinegar together are very good.  I have no idea of the quantities, though.  Cod liver oil containes vitamins A and D, and it is possible to overdose on these, so you must be careful.  I have found this site:    cider vinegar  which may help.


----------



## Oldred (12 August 2006)

Can you not get Equiflex (from Equivits I believe) sent to you. It comes from Jersey and is reasonablly priced and I think it helps my mare who is sound but feels just better when on it. I believe the best prevention for joint wear is lack of uneven loading (good farriery, balanced riding, well fitting saddle), good going, not too soft or hard), i.e. just always bearing in mind how easily breakable horses are! Can you obtain cod liver oil in your supermarket. This has apparently been proven to help human arthritis.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 August 2006)

Anything from the UK or europe generally is very, very, very expensive by our standards. I can get cod liver oil (thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and I've got an excellent farrier working on PF as I agree totally that prevention is better than cure. Going here tends to be on the hard side, unfortunately, as it never blinking rains and the surface in our school isn't great BUT I do try to limit jumping as much as poss except before a show.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 August 2006)

Brilliant site Caroline, thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure I can get cod liver oil from the chemist/health food shop and I remember being told you should only feed a small amount.


----------



## eekmon (12 August 2006)

I use cider vinegar for my old mans joints! It has worked wonders, also makes the coat v shiney and also good for the blood! I scanned the www for places to buy ( in bulk) but the problem I kept coming up with was all the vinegar also had 'e' numbers in as a preservative, so I do use the N.A.F one. It does not have any addatives. (Don't know if you can get it over there?) Also for a 14.2 I use 150 ml a day split into 3 feeds as he wouldn't eat it in one dose! Hope this is any help


----------



## PapaFrita (12 August 2006)

That does help, thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think food here generally doesn't have the additives it does in the uk... can hardly get ANY decent junk food 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 In any case I can't get any of the wonderful products you peeps get over there, so will have to make do with the supermarket variety


----------



## Jay89 (12 August 2006)

Cider Vinegar id real gd!! a lot of the cide vinegar will have a guide on da bk of da bottle if not sure u can find it sumwhere on google.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 August 2006)

I don't think Carrefour were planning on customers feeding their cider vinegar to horses...


----------



## eekmon (12 August 2006)

LOL


----------



## pocket (12 August 2006)

As a regular user of cider vinegar I can tell you its 150mls a day, yee ha a correct answer 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Its good stuff used it for ages on Ralph along with codliver oil, which is supposed to be something like 1 table spoon, but I put in a glug or so once a day and he looks fab


----------



## PapaFrita (13 August 2006)

Ever had any trouble getting your horse to eat it? I put a splash in PF's feed before I left yard and she was unimpressed... I'll only know tomorrow morning if she actually ate it!


----------



## Malibu (13 August 2006)

be careful with cod liver oil, has been a few side affects, i know a few horses that go mental on it, one i know started biting peoepl horses, and was just screwed up, i dont if it was an overdose on vit d? cant you buy them via the internet or ebay, they will send to you!

also just wanted to know what sunflower seeds do for your horse?


----------



## PapaFrita (13 August 2006)

'cause she likes them! And because they're high in fibre and the oil is good for her coat (and hooves, I think- Tiaribbon will be able to tell you exactly). "Why not use sunflower oil then?" I hear you cry.. well, because seeds have got extra fibre, and as I mentioned earlier, she thinks they're yummy (and they're cheap)


----------



## Malibu (13 August 2006)

good idea thanks


----------



## seabiscuit (13 August 2006)

I use Apple cidear vinegar for owen- he hasnt got the best joints- and I am convinced that it works a treat for him, not only his joints, but his whole well being. My only complaint is that it is too strong smelling for F to touch it, Grrr darn horse!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 August 2006)

Forrest has got to be the fussiest horse I've ever even _heard_ of!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He's certainly not making life simple for you, is he?? Just as well we love 'em, eh?


----------



## seabiscuit (14 August 2006)

PMSL!I know- He is such an old dear!


----------



## k9h (14 August 2006)

ACV you generally give 2floz a day but you can go up to 6floz a day during infectious periods (ie if theyhave a cough or a cold/virus going round). Just start gradually with just a tspoon a work up gradually. If still not keen try putting in some honey to sweeten it up then after a while reduce the honey out. Is grreat stuff but try &amp; get the unpasturised &amp; unfilltered varity as that contains all the good  bits (looks like cobwebs in it!) I buy it in 25litre drums for £35 everything gets it horses, dogs, myself &amp; OH! Works a treat!!


----------



## Snowberry (14 August 2006)

we've tried to give Glen Cider Vinegar and he hates it - I put the tiniest bit in his feed and he wont touch it!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








I used to give it to an elderly mare we had (she was in 30's) and she loved it, used to lick the bucket clean!!!


----------

